
LVC – Linear Verified Compiler - matt_d
https://www.ps.uni-saarland.de/~sdschn/LVC.html
======
touisteur
Saarland University seems to be putting out great research in the last few
years. The author is advised by S. Hack ([http://compilers.cs.uni-
saarland.de/people/hack/publications...](http://compilers.cs.uni-
saarland.de/people/hack/publications.pp)). Saarland also has Andreas Zeller (
[https://www.st.cs.uni-saarland.de/zeller/](https://www.st.cs.uni-
saarland.de/zeller/)) who wrote 'Why Programs Fail' which I gift to junior
developers. There's also the great Fuzzing Book
([https://www.fuzzingbook.org](https://www.fuzzingbook.org)) in progress.
Probably a great place to do CS research right now.

~~~
kuhhk
I was just reading the editorial reviews for the "Why Programs Fail" [0] that
you recommended and couldn't agree more with this statement:

"Today every computer program written is also debugged, but debugging is not a
widely studied or taught skill. Few books beyond this one present a systematic
approach to finding and fixing programming errors." \--James Larus, Microsoft
Research

This was something my school's CS program severely lacked.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Why-Programs-Fail-Systematic-
Debuggin...](https://www.amazon.com/Why-Programs-Fail-Systematic-Debugging-
ebook-dp-B0092L8LCW/dp/B0092L8LCW/)

------
Animats
Yes, single assignment is functional programming.[1] But without all the cool
notational problems.

[1]
[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/ssafun.pdf](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/ssafun.pdf)

~~~
profquail
There’ve been some follow-up papers to Appel’s _Compiling with Continuations_
over the years. The most recent one, _Compiling with Contiuations, or Without?
Whatever._ [1] is pretty interesting — they show a direct-style functional IR
with 2nd-class continuations, and describe how it can be used for both
traditional SSA-style optimizations, as well as some optimizations that more
naturally operate on CPS-style IR.

[1]: [https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/rompf/papers/cong-
preprint20...](https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/rompf/papers/cong-
preprint201811.pdf)

